# Limitless XL broken glass



## Jcm (11/11/16)

Hi, new here. My limitless xl glass broke, does anyone have a replacement or point me in the direction where I can get?


----------



## salmaan (13/11/16)

I'm looking for one too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcm (13/11/16)

So far no luck with phoning dealers posting on forums etc.......

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcm (25/11/16)

Bump anyone?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (29/12/16)

Jcm said:


> Bump anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


bump


----------



## Jcm (29/12/16)

A member on the forum pointed me in this direction. Haven't ordered yet but it seems like quite an inventory. https://www.fasttech.com/category/3099/e-cigarettes#!/|p=0|s=r|ps=undefined|k=Limitless xl

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (29/12/16)

Jcm said:


> A member on the forum pointed me in this direction. Haven't ordered yet but it seems like quite an inventory. https://www.fasttech.com/category/3099/e-cigarettes#!/|p=0|s=r|ps=undefined|k=Limitless xl
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


cool thanks


----------

